# Was waiting for this to happen



## SunnyShine (May 20, 2021)

"Everyone thinks you're a whore."
I'm a pretty woman in a warehouse and I'm fairly popular. I smile at everyone and I talk to men and women across departments in passing. I'm outgoing and kind and work very hard.
Except I'm a whore.
It's hard to cope with this. I feel bullied. I deal with sexual harassment on a daily basis. Most women in DC's experience the same phenomenon. Many are called whores by the same men we turn down.

To the men who do this to women: Knock it the f*ck off.
To the women who feel bullied and harassed: I feel you.


----------



## ItChecksOut (May 21, 2021)

Why not go to hr about it?


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 22, 2021)

Pics or didn’t happen👀


----------



## targetdude1 (Jun 27, 2021)

SunnyShine said:


> "Everyone thinks you're a whore."
> I'm a pretty woman in a warehouse and I'm fairly popular. I smile at everyone and I talk to men and women across departments in passing. I'm outgoing and kind and work very hard.
> Except I'm a whore.
> It's hard to cope with this. I feel bullied. I deal with sexual harassment on a daily basis. Most women in DC's experience the same phenomenon. Many are called whores by the same men we turn down.
> ...




You think only men are saying it? honey, we both know better. In fact the women probably are 2X as much just behind the scenes. just thought your comment was a little anti-male, I get it it's the cool thing these days on social.


----------

